# Two lads looking for a tip or six



## ScottishLad (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there folks, 

Basically, we're two lads from Scotland looking to travel to Australia for a year (hopefully from November time). We've sat down at looked at various things such as flights, visa, insurance, hostels, jobs etc etc but no further forward on how to plan it and start getting around to booking it all. We were just hoping if we could get a few tips on how to get a proper start on it all and getting ourselves sorted once we've landed in Oz.

Also, on the money front, what would be a good amount to bring with us to start with (bearing in mind we'll hopefully be sorted with jobs by the time we get there!)

Thanks,

J&R.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

1. get a lonely planet guide
2. use hostelworld.com to book hostels, but you only need to do it a few days in advance except for major holiday periods (like christmas, nye, easter, etc)
3. get travel insurance. you need to buy that in your home country so up to you
4. the planning depends on your arrival destination. it'll probably be sydney or melbourne i guess?? either/or, head north up the east coast until you get to cairns or thereabouts. plan a detour west into the outback. fly back to where you started. if you stared in sydney then head south to melbourne and surrounds before returning home. lonely planet guide can help you from there.


----------



## ScottishLad (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, very helpful. We've spoken to a few others who have travelled Australia so hopefully get can get the ball rolling very soon!

J&R


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't forget about applying for your visa!


----------



## fultygp (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm travelling from scotland in october mate but i'm starting off in perth cos i have a mate there that i can stay with but i'm more worried about finding work. what kind of work is you and your mate doing? i'm bringing roughly about £5000 and already have my working holiday visa.


----------

